# Hello from Pennsylvania



## bakinthesaddle (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi, 
I just wanted to say hello. I live in Pennsylvania and have a Morgan, a Shetland Pony and a Miniature Horse. 
I have not ridden for a long time, and just got my Morgan gelding and am looking forward to riding again.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!
Nice to meet you


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, neighbor! (I'm in DE).
Have fun posting!


----------



## Dvine (Aug 26, 2008)

hey welcome to HF!


I stay in PA aswell north west part =]


----------



## giddyupgo (Oct 4, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the group from Pa. also


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

welcome to the forum


----------

